# YAY - DCAT Archie!



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

This boy entertains everyone. Yesterday when I took him out of the car, he was so happy and Poodle-pouncy that I kept laughing and saying "It's a good day to be Archie" to him. Today as we walked to check in for his first run of the day, I didn't have to say it - everyone around us laughed at him and said it. His first run of the day earned him a DCAT title after his name.

Goooooooooood boy, Archie!


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

Well done, Archie!


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Congratulations Archie!


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Congrats Archie! 👏🍖🏆


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Great job - love seeing the poodles with their ribbons.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Congratulations, Archie! You look so handsome with your beautiful blue ribbon!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Archie you're quite the champion! Keeping Momma happy keeps everyone happy❤! Congratulations big boy🏆!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Archie, PF is so happy with and for you and your mom ❤!


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Congratulations, Archie! You do look very handsome with your blue ribbon.


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

Thank you everyone... people are still saying "it's good to be Archie" today... cracks me up! Today Kacey decided she needed a ribbon too, so she earned her FCAT title today. 🐾❤🐾


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Way to go both Archie and Kacey!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

What a way to end the year! Congratulations.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Congrats! Those are some gorgeous ribbons! Also, the DCAT takes a LOT Of runs, so wow!


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Woohoo Congratulations Archie, Kacey, and of course Sandy!


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

Also very well done Kacey.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Go, Kacey! She is just as beautiful as Archie is handsome.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Congratulations, Kacey!


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Great news, maybe not as exciting as new puppies but very nice indeed! Congratulations Kacey, that is quite the ribbon!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congrats team Kacey - what a lovely photo of you both with that gorgeous ribbon!!


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

Looniesense said:


> maybe not as exciting as new puppies...


Thank you, @Looniesense and you're right...I would rather have skipped my most favorite CAT/Fast CAT event of the year and been home with newborn puppies this week. Kacey said, nope...hold my beer!, and so we added titles instead of puppy breath. There is always a silver lining in any cloud and I love that my dogs are often the ones who help me find it. 🐾 💖 🐾


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Congratulations to Kacey!


----------



## RedonRed (Jan 26, 2020)

A good day to be Archie and a good day to be Kacey! Congrats!


----------



## jordanbev5 (14 d ago)

Congratulations Archie and Kacey!!


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

Beautiful, healthy, happy dogs having fun and winning along the way! That's living the dog dream.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Congratulations to Kacey too!


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

Happy New Year, everyone, and thank you for the Archie & Kacey kudos. We got home late yesterday afternoon and they've been sleeping most of the time since we got here. Party animal central here, for sure! May your 2023 hold whatever your heart desires for you and your furry/finny/feathery friends! 🐾 💖 🐾


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Happy New Year! Love your posts and look forward to you sharing your 2023 adventures with us.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------

